# US to Remain in Afghanistan Beyond 2014



## AWP (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the author is N. S. Sherlock.

I did find this interesting:


> Dempsey said he wants Allen to find ways to shift the U.S. military into “a Special Forces structure supported by conventional forces.” Doing so, he said, “might” signal a shift of U.S. forces into a counterterrorism mode and out of a counterinsurgency, if Afghan security forces can take on the latter.
> Dempsey and Allen have had “several conversations about it,” and the chairman expects Allen’s results in the first months of next year.


 
http://news.yahoo.com/u-military-wants-troops-afghanistan-beyond-2014-114622288.html

I think I read something similar on this board once before.....


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's make sure we don't tip him off that we already had this idea... "good thinking Sir, you are an amazing strategist!"


----------

